# No Hot Water



## jacsar (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Guys,

We just de-winterized our unit. Everything else is good but when we filled the tank and tried to get hot water...nothing. The breaker appears fine, we've flipped it several times. The fuses appear to not be corroded or damaged. We checked the burner assembly but it doesn't appear blocked. The fault light comes on the instant we turn the gas switch on. Nothing happens when we turn on the electric even after waiting several hours. The switch on the unit outside is ON and we've tried the resets, although they don't feel like they're depressing when we push on them (no click or anything).

We've tested the toggle and the unit appears to be full (water streams out).

We can't get in to a dealership before our next camping trip and we'll be ok without hot water, but it would sure be better with









We have a multi-meter, but how do we get at the element? It appears to be behind the burner assembly.

Gas to all other appliances is good.

We had taken the anode out during the winter. We blew all the lines out. The threads and connections at the anode did seem somewhat corroded. Could the element be corroded?

Any advice would be helpful!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

jacsar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We just de-winterized our unit. Everything else is good but when we filled the tank and tried to get hot water...nothing. The breaker appears fine, we've flipped it several times. The fuses appear to not be corroded or damaged. We checked the burner assembly but it doesn't appear blocked. The fault light comes on the instant we turn the gas switch on. Nothing happens when we turn on the electric even after waiting several hours. The switch on the unit outside is ON and we've tried the resets, although they don't feel like they're depressing when we push on them (no click or anything).
> 
> ...


Regarding using the water heater on electric, you are plugged into shore power, correct? When using propane, the fault light always comes on when you first flip the switch & goes out after the burner lights. It may take several tries before gas makes it to the water heater, and you may have to flip the switch a few times to get it out of fault mode. Also, the anode rod is made to corrode, that's how it protects the water heater tank. Some corrosion around the threads is also normal.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

I had this issue a few weeks back - two things to try, make sure the gas has gone through the whole trailer, by lightling the burners on the stove (no idea why, but my Mom says this could be an issue). Once I did that, I went outside and reset the pilot switch a few times before it finally kicked on. I don't know why it did that, maybe because I had it switched to off this winter, and then when I went to turn it on again, it didn't automatically light (maybe the gas wasn't there yet). I bet I hit the inside on/off and the outside reset each a few times before one or the other of them finally kicked it on.


----------

